# Who rides on Vogue Tyres?



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: VOGUE TYRES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

My homeboys built this car for a customer...


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope to get some for my ride.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ill leave the vouges for the slabs.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

wonder how they would look on a 1973 delta 88 vert?I have a set but don't know if i should put them on the vert


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Mustard & mayo! :thumbsup:


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Better yet. Post up what they cost ya! Damn ballers.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2007, 05:52 AM~7061274
> *Better yet. Post up what they cost ya! Damn ballers.
> *


About 10 times the cost of 155/80R13s. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 21 2007, 08:13 PM~7047654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those Vogue Tyres are awsome Tuna!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

84 delta .... 86 grand prix .. 75 caprice... just three of our rides that sit on triple golds & vouges... :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 23 2007, 08:02 AM~7061418
> *84 delta ....                                                                                                                        86 grand prix ..                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              75 caprice...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  just three of our rides that sit on triple golds & vouges... :biggrin:
> *


   AWESOME


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT for the Vogues! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

I've always loved vogues, ever since high school :0 
Now that I finally have 17" ones in great condition I can't find that many RWD rims for them. Those wire rims look tight though in the pictures above, specially the ones on that 94 Caddy Brougham and those in the Old Lincoln :0 
Any more pictures of the blue caddy?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Jan 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7072784
> *I've always loved vogues, ever since high school  :0
> Now that I finally have 17" ones in great condition I can't find that many RWD rims for them. Those wire rims look tight though in the pictures above, specially the ones on that 94 Caddy Brougham and those in the Old Lincoln  :0
> Any more pictures of the blue caddy?
> *


Thanks man. Mine are 17s too, mounted on 100-spokes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My 13s redwalls I was keeping them a secret but I'll post em its all about sharing right?

click to enlarge


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

59 will be roman red and red rims I just stuffed one tyre under the wheel well for good measure right now the cars on stocks with eng classic hubcaps thats what you see in the background

click to enlarge


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)




----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 24 2007, 04:28 PM~7073306
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of wheels are they? those are hot how they stick out


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Jan 24 2007, 05:46 PM~7075024
> *what kind of wheels are they? those are hot how they stick out
> *


Swangaz :0


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 21 2007, 08:13 PM~7047654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man you definetley need to extend our a arms.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 25 2007, 07:24 PM~7085365
> *man you definetley need to extend our a arms.
> *


yep and install the moon roof, add some patterns, swap the engine, update the dash, get some new seats..etc...

what do you drive?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 25 2007, 08:27 PM~7087418
> *yep and install the moon roof, add some patterns, swap the engine, update the dash, get some new seats..etc...  Unless I sell it on here like all the other cool cars I've owned...
> 
> what do you drive?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7053128
> *Mustard & mayo! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


sure you aint a slab rida in denial?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:32 AM~7092799
> *sure you aint a slab rida in denial?
> *


Call it what you will, I like it.  I do have a continental kit for it too, but I'll stay away from the elbows.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i got more vogues than i kno wut to do with
=\ fkn vogue warehouse out here..somebody buy some of my shit







































????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

96 RM 15x7s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

My towncar on 17x8s and my boys DHS on 16x7s








My towncar


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my 90 lac original 43k from Bayview caddy..gold edition


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my 90 with my boys 85. cleanest stock coupe in the world on 90 wires and vogues

















my towncar with my boys 85









my 90 rollin


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 24 2007, 07:23 PM~7074897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dream lac


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I go str8 to the vogue warehouse in Fort Laud..they hooked up 2 banners


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I am selling these 14x7 with the vogues for $300 if anyone is interested


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's my Caddy on Vogues


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

The Presidential Town Sedan:


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

Heres my rides '79 Kruella DeVille and '84 Snow White






























































20" Vogues in Limited Blade 357s and 15" Vogues on 30 spoke Cragar Starwires (not elbows)


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I was thinking about getting some Vogues for my 22" wheels. I heard they don't hold up to good. Anyone know? 

The 30 series Pirelli's I have are nice, but a Vogue would offer more cushion without compromising the look.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o
five brand new 175/80/13" vogues. never mounted, blue never even cleaned off the whitewalls except one for "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN" purposes


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

Im thinking about vogues on this


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

hahaha juiced82markvi i fuckin love that coffee table!!!


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

This is my t-top Cutty when it was sitting on 30s and Vogue tyres. Had to take them off to keep the thugs from trying to take them. :angry: On the other hand, I sleep better at night.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 11 2007, 01:52 AM~8526756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks beautiful :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2007, 07:52 AM~7061274
> *Better yet. Post up what they cost ya! Damn ballers.
> *



i got both sets of 17" vogue tires for 1400 mounted/balanced
i got the 13" vogues all five for $200 bucks =o brand new str8 from the vogue warehouse (where they been sittin for yrs)
The 15" vogues on the roadmaster were abotu the same cost as the 17"s but that was a few yrs back...


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll take the 13's. Let me know.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

a hot rod dude told me if i use enamel spray paint and stencil it out perfect with some tape i could probably make my own white walls for my tires. 
he said just clean em up and stencil em and theyll come out perfect 
anybody tried this? im gonna give it a shot for some 8 dollar vogue tyres :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MI GENTE IN COLORADO SPRINGS MAKES THEM IN ANY SIZE YOU WANT AND THEY LOOK REAL GOOD SEEN THEM THIS PAST SUMMER IN 175-75-14, THEY ARE IN LOWRIDER FOR LIKE THE LAST 10 YEARS THERE ADD IS, VERY NICE SHOP FOR TIRES VOGUE REPLICA


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

im new to these so whats so great about them? whats different than other white walls?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 22 2007, 05:24 PM~9283366
> *im new to these so whats so great about them? whats different than other white walls?
> *


NUCCA HAVE U NEVER SEEN A CADILLAC! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Mustard & Mayo!!! Cant go widout em !


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

ya i noticed theyre on mostly lacs. how are they better than other white walls though, thats what im asking?


----------



## MADD_TRUK_DRIVA (Nov 21, 2005)

Vogue is a show tire....not good for true performance....you cant beat that mustard and mayo on them caddy's.....the look is flawless....but if you want a more longer lasting tire, go with goodyears...and keep it lowwwwwww....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah bro nothin much, 
long time ago they had the little red lines on some tires for performance, 
and the gold represented luxury, just a classy lookin tire thats overpriced but people love.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAYTON'S AND VOGUE'S :0


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

For sale: 5x Vogue Tires 195/60x14.
I live in Amsterdam, The Netherlands. Pick up only!!!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

My towncar..when I got her a few years ago.............17" all gold Ds and Vogues


----------



## MADPSYKO (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 24 2007, 02:19 PM~9293940
> *My towncar..when I got her a few years ago.............17" all gold Ds and Vogues
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 24 2007, 01:35 AM~9292872
> *For sale: 5x Vogue Tires 195/60x14.
> I live in Amsterdam, The Netherlands. Pick up only!!!
> 
> ...


I WANT THOSE BUT THATS A LONG ASS WALK


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 24 2007, 09:37 PM~9296659
> *I WANT THOSE BUT THATS A LONG ASS WALK
> *


an excuse to go to amsterdam is an excuse to go to amsterdam


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL this was a month after I got it in 97. Came with some plastic spoked hub caps I hated them with a passion. LOL Found some early 70's Olds 15" spoked hub caps and ran those wit Vogues. Till I came up on some 15x8 McCleans (bolt ons LOL). but it was 97 didnt have Dayton money :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 25 2007, 04:37 AM~9296659
> *I WANT THOSE BUT THATS A LONG ASS WALK
> *


Bought them here: http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/CustomBuilt .


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2007, 03:57 PM~9342350
> *Bought them here: http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/CustomBuilt .
> *


man fuck wish i would have known they had 195s i bought 205s i got them cheaper 150 a tire


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2007, 04:57 PM~9342350
> *Bought them here: http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/CustomBuilt .
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2007, 04:57 PM~9342350
> *Bought them here: http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/CustomBuilt .
> *


I didnt kno 14's was still sold. :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2007, 02:57 PM~9342350
> *Bought them here: http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/CustomBuilt .
> *


 :0


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 1 2007, 05:46 PM~9350527
> *I didnt kno 14's was still sold. :0
> *


the 14's has been discontinued.only one's sold is whatevers left in stock and if you get lucky,you'll catch em on ebay or lil or something.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 25 2007, 05:55 PM~9299214
> *an excuse to go to amsterdam is an excuse to go to amsterdam
> 
> *


Where weed and prostitution are legal...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 2 2007, 02:47 AM~9353480
> *Where weed and prostitution are legal...
> *


ARE LOWRIDERS LEGAL DOWN THERE?


----------



## lowridejones (Jan 19, 2007)

im selling some vogues and wires...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376414


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridejones_@Dec 2 2007, 02:42 PM~9354918
> *im selling some vogues and wires...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376414
> *


lookin good jones


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 12:47 PM~9354459
> *ARE LOWRIDERS LEGAL DOWN THERE?
> *


actually bro ive seen a pic of a 2door lac simular to urs roun there


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2007, 12:46 PM~9354934
> *actually bro ive seen a pic of a 2door lac simular to urs roun there
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ITS CRASY THE HEIGHT IS LOWER THAN THE 175-70-14 BUT I KNOW THEM JOINTS ARE THICK


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 07:47 PM~9354459
> *ARE LOWRIDERS LEGAL DOWN THERE?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## glasscity (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glasscity_@Dec 4 2007, 08:01 PM~9374357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I would like to get some 15" vogues to go with the stocks on my coupe but If I am going to spend $800 I will get a set of 14s with some regular tires. .


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b239/Pen...cproject009.jpg


----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## VerbalKent (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

